# Pedders Package



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi All,

Just looking at pedders and wondering if I should get a Street II, Serious Street, or Track package for my daily driver.

I'm in New England and plan to drive in winter. Does that rule any of their packages out?

Thanks!

HSV.


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

All of their packages are good, the more parts the better things handle. It has no effect on the snow. 

You may want to consider snow tires if you drive in the winter though.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Just be aware that your car will not have the nice smooth ride it has with OE suspension. Handling improves greatly but at a cost, believe me. If you have rough roads (as many snow prone areas have) you'll have to adjust to the bumps, believe me.

JET


----------



## Phil's06 (Apr 14, 2007)

I would Say Street 2 for a DD thats what im going to go with when im ready to spend that much cash.:lol:


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

J.E.T. said:


> Just be aware that your car will not have the nice smooth ride it has with OE suspension. Handling improves greatly but at a cost, believe me. If you have rough roads (as many snow prone areas have) you'll have to adjust to the bumps, believe me.
> 
> JET


Thanks. I think I would rather have good handling and poor comfort. You're right about the roads though... they are pretty rough here. I currently have 18's but will get 17's for the winter.

I guess I'll just have to do my best dodging potholes 

HSV.


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

Phil's06 said:


> I would Say Street 2 for a DD thats what im going to go with when im ready to spend that much cash.:lol:


Thanks. I was leaning that way as well. Now just have to start saving 

hsv


----------

